# 25605 with 76000



## zaida120 (Jul 31, 2008)

Auditing  charges in our ortho department and am stumped. 
One of our managers coded 25605 with  76000 modifier 26. I though that 25605 included procedure 76000 so my thought was this is incorrect and only 25605 should be billed. Our PMS has code correct and when I performed the code check on this it stated that 25605 can be used if a modifier 59 is used.

My question is why code for it if it is already included in the primary procedure code?

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mbort (Jul 31, 2008)

You are right--it is considered part of 25605.  The 76000 bundles with the 25605.  By adding the 59 modifier she is unbundling. (unless of course the fluoro is on a different body part other than the fracture)


----------



## zaida120 (Jul 31, 2008)

It is the same body part. Thank you for your quick reply!


----------

